# Tattoos on boxers yay or nay



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm old school when it comes to this never been a fan of tattoos on boxers. IMO that stuff needs to be saved for MMA. I'd like to get everyone's opinion on this.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think tattoos are cool but does it really matter? I wanna see them fight not fuck


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I think tattoos are cool but does it really matter? I wanna see them fight not fuck


Seems like a lot of the younger fighters tend to have more tats. The old school guys not so much. I think they get this influence from MMA. Guys like Cintron for example had horrible tattoos IMO.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont mind Tattoos but i hated those big painted adverts that fighters used to have on their backs in the late 90´s early 00´s, we still see it once in a while nowadays but not like it was back in those days.

Maidana's tattoos are awful though it seems they were drawn by some six year old, they make better tattoos in prison than the ones he has, they really are pretty shit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Tattoos are for pretenders, the fab4 didn't need tattoos because they had their own identity. Everybody knew they were the toughest dudes around.

Cancer causing inks is only there for the weak to look strong.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a fan of tattoo's but it does not influence my opinion of a fighter either way.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> I dont mind Tattoos but i hated those big painted adverts that fighters used to have on their backs in the late 90´s early 00´s, we still see it once in a while nowadays but not like it was back in those days.
> 
> Maidana's tattoos are awful though it seems they were drawn by some six year old, they make better tattoos in prison than the ones he has, they really are pretty shit.


Look at the fucker he had on his upper arm which has since been covered up. :lol:


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> I dont mind Tattoos but i hated those big painted adverts that fighters used to have on their backs in the late 90´s early 00´s, we still see it once in a while nowadays but not like it was back in those days.
> 
> Maidana's tattoos are awful though it seems they were drawn by some six year old, they make better tattoos in prison than the ones he has, they really are pretty shit.


:yep
Yeah I remember those that Golden Palace adverts that Hopkins would wear were horrible. With that said he was getting paid for doing it so you really can't blame him. I also agree Maidana's tats are horrible.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Look at the fucker he had on his upper arm which has since been covered up. :lol:


:lol::lol: LMAO WTF is that shit? Fuckin hilarious.

They are so bad to the point where you just have to laugh at them.:lol:


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> :yep
> Yeah I remember those that Golden Palace adverts that Hopkins would wear were horrible. With that said he was getting paid for doing it so you really can't blame him.


Thats true they were getting good money for that. In some cases with the lesser known fighters they got more money from that than from the actual fights. Cant fault them for doing that, Its all about getting paid :yep


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Gotta admit the gun tattoo on Maidana is badass


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

This on the other hand is a fail


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Honestly, who gives a shit about whether people jave tatoos or not


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Look at the fucker he had on his upper arm which has since been covered up. :lol:


all argie boxers seem to have shockingly shit tattoos chavez,matthysse and even sergio has crap ink


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

To me tattoos are for Sailors, Marines and bikers.

Oh...and prisoners


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Kampioni said:


> This on the other hand is a fail


Nah it isn't something special but it isn't a fail it just isn't really interesting and Ortiz did it to cover up the tattoo of his name because of his (non existent) relationship to his dad so he didn't have alot room for creativity (even though he could have just gotten rid of the old tattoo and wait to get a new one but whatever)


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Nah it isn't something special but it isn't a fail it just isn't really interesting and Ortiz did it to cover up the tattoo of his name because of his (non existent) relationship to his dad so he didn't have alot room for creativity (even though he could have just gotten rid of the old tattoo and wait to get a new one but whatever)


Thats a bullshit excuse, he probably did it thinking it would look cool but came out shit.

if he hated his name so much he would've changed it.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxers had tats before MMA, but who cares, if they want them, get them...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Its none of our business, the same as they're hair styles are none of our business. All I want is for them to be good and exciting fighters.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Boxers having tattoos has zero to do with MMA. Tattoos are simply more accepted in mainstream culture these days and thus, more people have them. Particularly young people. Miguel Cotto didn't watch UFC one night and decide to go get tatted up. That just sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Seems like a lot of the younger fighters tend to have more tats. The old school guys not so much. I think they get this influence from MMA. Guys like Cintron for example had horrible tattoos IMO.


I'll say this much. Im starting to think that when a non tatood fighter gets one later in his career, its after he's had a couple of ass whippins. The fighter thinks the tatoo is gonna bring some kinda fire to him, but usually he just keeps catchin ass whippins until he retires. (Tyson, Mosely, Cotto).


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

HyperUppercut said:


> I'll say this much. Im starting to think that when a non tatood fighter gets one later in his career, its after he's had a couple of ass whippins. The fighter thinks the tatoo is gonna bring some kinda fire to him, but usually he just keeps catchin ass whippins until he retires. (Tyson, Mosely, Cotto).


Great point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It comes down to the individual. I like fighters with old-school personalities not having tattoos, but I also like it when a fighter has a tattoo that says something about themselves.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tattoos looks stupid on anyone, especially women. Doesn't bother me as much as fucking boxers with long hair. The worse are the ones that keep adjusting it when they fight. I remember watching Friday Night Fights and this black guy had the dumbest dreadlocks ever. They kept falling on his face and he had to use his glove to sweep them aside. So fucking dumb!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Couldn't give a fuck tbh


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I say, who gives a fuck. I am all about the fighter's skill level or heart or whatever makes him or her special. I don't want any tattoos, but I am not hating on anyone who gets them. I think they look good on some people. Cotto's look good on him, in my opinion.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Doesn't really bother me. Often the camera is too far away from both fighters to pick up tattoos as anything other than dark blobs. A really great full body tattoo like Kessler's can look pretty cool though, but after the fight starts I literally stop noticing.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

I prefer no tattoos but obviously there's value in them or in some way there meaningful. you don't get tattoos to look tough.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I couldn't give a turtle's wink.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Seems like a lot of the younger fighters tend to have more tats. The old school guys not so much. I think they get this influence from MMA. Guys like Cintron for example had horrible tattoos IMO.


Do you genuinely think boxers are influenced by MMA when it comes to tattoos? Tattoos are generally socially acceptable these days; they're a part of mainstream culture. That's it.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure some of the greats of today, Mayweather, Hopkins, Marquez, Wlad, have no tatts and live a clean life, which is what lead them to have such long careers, late in their 30s and in Hopkins case late in his 40s. You live a clean life and don't spoil your body, you will be compensated greatly. Our bodies have a mind of its own.

But having or not having tattoos doesn't define a fighters career, or helps them fight longer, look at Andre Ward he has tattoos and he's a great guy/fighter. I just think it's a nice coincidence that today's greats, and coincidentally my top 4 favorite active fighters are clean fighters.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Meh, i dont mind that much prefer no tattoos reminds me of the older greats that didn't have any


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Look at the fucker he had on his upper arm which has since been covered up. :lol:


For some reason I like his shit tattoos, he reminds looks like my niece (who's a little shit) in a weird way he reminds me of her. He boxes like a little shit, but can hit like a mule


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I'm pretty sure some of the greats of today, Mayweather, Hopkins, Marquez, Wlad, have no tatts and live a clean life, which is what lead them to have such long careers, late in their 30s and in Hopkins case late in his 40s. You live a clean life and don't spoil your body, you will be compensated greatly. Our bodies have a mind of its own.
> 
> But having or not having tattoos doesn't define a fighters career, or helps them fight longer, look at Andre Ward he has tattoos and he's a great guy/fighter. I just think it's a nice coincidence that today's greats, and coincidentally my top 4 favorite active fighters are clean fighters.


What does having tattoos to do with having a clean lifestyle? :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

What a weird thread. The topic of tattoos always brings out the people who try to correlate tattoos with a lack of mental strength/trying to be tough etc. They aren't that serious! I don't give a fuck what a fighter puts on their skin or how they style their hair. Kessler's and Usyk's tattoos look cool imo.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> What does having tattoos to do with having a clean lifestyle? :lol:


I was thinking the same thing. It's almost like we have a bunch of 40/50 year old conservative christians in this thread. Tattoos are just a part of fashion/culture these days.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't give a fuck. I do find advert tattoos slightly distracting but no more so than a pair of gaudy shorts.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Whatever for me. Cotto has terrible MMA tats, though.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I personally don't car bout the tarts or not.
But i do find a lot of boxers tarts to be horrible... Ortiz, Margarito, Cotto, Malik Scott for example... I don't know why anyone would want that one their body......

On the other hand I find Kessler's and even Mosley's tarts look awesome and suit them....

Hands down worst tatts in boxing though belong to Mr Pavlik


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I like Maidanas and Matthysses tattoos that look like this and are placed in random places.
They are so ugly they become great.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Now i do hate these trunks to the ankles bright colours everywhere tassles everywhere,thats what i cant stand


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

LOL you guys are reading in to tattoos far too much like you're analyzing a mental illness. Who cares? Some boxers have really shitty tattoos like maidana, matthysse, pavlik, cotto's make no sense and dont go together at all. Fighting is all spiritual, the longer I'm around boxing the more I find this to be true. I cheer for the guy whether he's black/white/asian/latino tattoos/no tattoos who has the best fighting spirit and certain characteristics I'm drawn to such as a granite chin, KO power, never taking a step back, inside fighter, Heart&balls/ blood and guts warriors.I like Tattoos like johnny Tapia I think I pretty sweet. I don't like shitty tattoos on anyone, but if they're well done or suits the fighter then fuck it.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

yes i like a mix personally. if i had to choose one or the other i'd say none, but i think the mix we have now is fine.


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Pac's boxing glove tattoo a lot. Simple and straight to the point about his previous passion.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> Now i do hate these trunks to the ankles bright colours everywhere tassles everywhere,thats what i cant stand


Yeah I hate those huge trunks as well like the ones Haye wears but again whatever they want to wear I would personally just never wear them


----------

